# Regex-Hilfe für Anfänger und Profis



## Neurodeamon (6. Dezember 2004)

Wer sich bisher nicht an reguläre Ausdrücke getraut hat, wird nach meinem Tipp absolut gierig danach werden. Dieses Tool ist für Anfänger ebenso geeignet wie für Profis. Erstere können mit dem Regex Coach lernen wie man ein Regex-Geek wird und letztere können sich die lästige Fehlersuche bei komplexen Regex vereinfachen.

Megageniale Freeware:
http://www.weitz.de/regex-coach/

Auch sehr gut UND opensource:
http://kodos.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Dezember 2004)

Danke für den Link. Das ist wirklich mal was praktisches!  ;-) 

Gruß
.


----------



## Mark (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Hey! Das Ding ist ja wirklich klasse! Vielen Dank 
...und ungelogen: heute Vormittag hätte ich's gut brauchen können  

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. Dezember 2004)

In Kombination mit Tim's Regex Tutorial unschlagbar.

http://www.tutorials.de/resources/regulaere-ausdruecke-regular-expressions-regex-mit-php.19/

Ich hätte es mir gewünscht als ich mit Regex angefangen habe,
dann wären meine ersten nicht 5 Zeilen lang gewesen.

Benutze den Coach NUR NOCH.


----------



## Sicaine (20. Dezember 2004)

Hehe ich hab den Link irgendwo anders her aber wiklrich toll das teil 
Man muss halt nur beachten, dass man da bisl was escapen muss, wenn man ihn in PHP benützen will.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (4. April 2005)

*RegexDesigner.NET*

Im Prinzip das gleiche wie der RegEx-Choach.
Aber dafür ünterstützt er die RegEx-Symbole des .NET & erzeugt zusätzlich Quellcode for C# & VB und ist in der Lage daraus eine Assembly zu erzeugen. 

www.sellsbrothers.com

MfG, cosmo


----------



## JohannesR (21. April 2005)

http://www.regenechsen.de/regex_de/regex_1_de.html


----------



## redX (29. April 2005)

öhm.. ist es möglich den Modifier U irgendwo anzugeben? Nicht oder?

MFG
redX


----------



## ossama_bin_ladin (29. August 2006)

moinsen 




			
				Tobias Menzel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für den Link. Das ist wirklich mal was praktisches!  ;-)
> Gruß .



HIY  DAS ist  was für mich. Das muss ich unbedingt auch mal testen. Ich kann immer gute Tools gebrauchen.  Isses open source oder 1? 

thx 
ossi


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. August 2006)

Update! Siehe oben


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. August 2006)

Für alle .NET Freunde gibt es auf TheCodeProject das 30 Minute regex tutorial.
Der verfasser dieses Tutorials ist zugleich der Entwickler von Expresso.
Meiner Meinung nach eines der gelungensten Regex Test- und Analysetools.


----------



## Spyke (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,
mir ist grad der thread aufgefallen.

Um schnell regex zu testen verwende ich immer den Regex Tester von
http://regexlib.com
direkt online verwendbar und eigentlich ziemlich gut, find ich.

Und ich hoffe folgenden Link darf ich Posten.
http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/...rials/27341-workshop-regular-expressions.html
Durch diesen Workshop hab ich mich eigentlich ziemlich gut in die Anfänge von Regex reingefunden.


----------

